# No signal on tv but movies work



## lisamsolly (May 13, 2014)

I see this post is a couple of years old - I am having the exact same problem and am hoping for any new solutions to try!! We have a home theater so all of the components are inter-connected. We get picture when we play a movie and have it on that input but can't get a picture when we switch to the tv input. Some how a setting got changed with the remote (we don't touch the components) and am looking for a checklist for settings with a DirecTV box, dvd player and stereo surround sound system. We've tried re-setting everything, switching inputs, turning components on manually. We can't see the tv to change anything that requires the menu on the tv though.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: "No Signal" on TV; but getting audio through receiver. Help?*

it's generally recommended to start a new topic, not reply to someone elses to ask for help.

In any case, how is everything connected?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Thread made for you new title No signal on tv but movies work


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Response from lisamsolly:

Re: "No Signal" on TV; but getting audio through receiver. Help?
The TV doesn't have the hook-up for the Red/Yellow/White cables, it has to go through a receivier. It's an older Elite Flat Screen, probably 10 years old or so.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

OK, but I need to know how ALL of the components are connected, what is working, and what isn't working. Also, brands and model #'s of all hardware. Without knowing the hardware, how it's connected together, and with which types of connections, I will waste a lot of time guessing what is wrong.



lisamsolly said:


> We get picture when we play a movie and have it on that input but can't get a picture when we switch to the tv input. .


TV input of what device? 

- If it's the TV, that will only display channels decoded by the TV's internal tuner (ie: connected to an antenna and the TV is tuning the channels). 

- If it's the surround sound system, it's likely audio only. Most surround systems don't have video input from the TV. They allow audio input from the TV (to process for surround sound) or they output video to the TV. But it varies by the hardware used.


----------

